# Chemotherapy???



## Dcrawford

Was wondering if anyone here has ever received Rituxan chemotherapy? I am a 35 year old male. Have always been healthy, played college football and all that. But about a year ago found out that I had multiple sclerosis. What a shocker! Recently my Dr. has decided to start me on Rituxan. I still feel healty or at least I should say appear healthy. I deal with my condition on a daily basis with a lot of help from God,family and friends. If anyone has taken this drug or knows anyone that has taken this drug PM me with details. I start treatment 1-22-08 at the med center in Houston. The drug is normally given for non hodgkins lymphoma. Thanks and any and all prayers welcome....


----------



## yakfishin

Been there done that with the chemotherapy. The most important thing you said is GOD and family. If it had not been for those factors I would not have made it. Good luck and if you EVER need someone to talk to give me a holler, I went thru 3 years of that stuff. 
Yakfishin


----------



## activescrape

I'll pray for you.


----------



## Livininlogs

my daughter hasMS also. She is in an exerbation right now going through a regiment of steroids. They have not recomended Rituxan to her yet. My prayersare with you


----------



## troutless

Prayers sent. GOD Bless!


----------



## The Captain

I am believing in a miracle healing for you my friend, From the GOOD Lord, Almighty HEaler


----------



## FishingFrank

Prayer sent,

I think you already have the best medication, God!!!


----------



## TripleGrip

I have asbestos cancer in my lungs,and i am in the second stage of prostate cancer,for now the lung cancer is dormant,but the prostate cancer is moving quick. I've already started hormone injections, and in 2 or 3 weeks i start beam radiation for my prostate cancer,but i have alot of hardware in my lower back and the doctor told me i would probably go through hell because of the hardware, i don't know if i'm scared to death or in shock.My prostate was checked about 2 1/2 yrs. ago and i was fine,now i am in the second stage of a fast growing cancer,get yourself checked men "every year" gonna miss posting all the trout that a1huntingsupply & myself catch hopefully i'm not through with trinity but lookout for a1huntingsupplys posts hunting season is over,everyone stay strong and God Bless your all are just 2cool.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Oh, Lord God,

There is a lot of suffering expressed in this thread. Please touch hearts and heal bodies.

I pray for Artifishual. Pour out your healing power on him and rid his body of MS. Let your love clear his mind of all fear and worry. Let him rest on your goodness and the blood of Jesus that cleanses us from all unrighteousness. If he must endure chemotherapy, hold his hand, be his strength and let him know of your divine and eternal love.

I praise your name that Yakfishin came through his chemo with a good report.

I pray again for LivinLogs' daughter who has MS. Pour out your spirit on her and heal her, Lord.

I pray also for TripleGrip who has asbestos lung cancer and prostate cancer. Lord, touch and heal him.

Again, please turn all eyes and hearts of Jesus. He is so precious in life, and keeps us in his hand for eternity.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray for all these situations. Amen.


----------



## NurseD-bait

For those posting here..you are in my prayers My siblings in faith with MS please look into IVIG treatments. I have seen this IV therapy do wonders for MS & MG patients.


----------



## Dcrawford

Just wanted to update the chemo situation. I recieved my first treatment tuesday of last week and really tolerated it well. I only had two small reactions one was a scratchy throat and itching all over my head which was resolved with a large shot of benadryl and then at the end a pretty good head ache and with more medicine that went away as fast as the other reactions. Haven't seen any improvements yet but the nurse said usually you see improvements after the third treatment. I will recieve my secound of four this Tuesday will post here how it is tolerated. Thanks for all the prayers... BTW I tolerated it so well that I was at work the next day with no problems.


----------



## elkhunter49

Hang in there young man !! Chemo can be tough but effective. I'll
be praying for your strength and future health. I've had 3 kinds of
Chemo (Carboplatin,Cisplatin and Paclitaxil). I'm not sure of the 
spelling on all 3 of those but that with radition and surgery saved
my life in 07. Don't ever give up and keep on praying for yourself
your family and your doctors. Good Luck Later Baker


----------



## Dcrawford

2-3-08 I missed my secound treatment ( Tuesday) Me and the whole family has had the flu. My little boy had the flu and strep. The Dr. said no go with a fever. So I pick back up this tues. where I left off. Thanks for all the support. God bless.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Thank you for the updates. Keep in touch with us, and blessings to your family. I pray they all will soon be over the flu.


----------



## Dcrawford

*chemo*

well here i sit in this God foresaken hospital with a bunch of sick people taking chemo. Its weird I look around at all these people they seem so sick I don't look at myself as being sick like this. Maybe I am, but just don't realize it. Either way this sucks. I sure hope this works..Later , Artifishual


----------



## ComeFrom?

May God Bless and protect you. CF?


----------



## rockhound76

If it eases your mind a bit, Rituxan is not chemo, but a type of engineered drug called a "monoclonal antibody". It attacks a specific receptor on "B" cells, suppressing their activity. It works very will with NHL (Non-Hodgkins Lymphoma). It also works in conjunction with methotrexate, an immune suppressing drug, to treat rheumatoid arthritis. I've never heard of it being used to treat MS, but it makes sense, as MS is thought to be cause by an immune reaction of some sort.

My 12yr. had AML leukemia. He was treated with methotrexate, but not rituximab. He had no problems. WE also met a lot of patients on Rituxan and the side effects were reportedly mild. Certainly better than interferon, I bet.

The main risk is from infection. You need to stay away from sick folks and to watch for germs (wash your hands, etc.)

Are you in a clinical trial?

(I am not a doc', but because my kid was so very sick so very long, my wife and I feel like we have battlefield commissions.)


----------



## Dcrawford

Rituxan is an immunotherapy that has been administrated to thousands of patients worldwide. Immunotherapy uses your body's immune system to help fight cancer. This type of therapy targets certain types of cells and helps the immune system destroy them. Rituxan specifically targets CD20-positive B-cells-the cells involved in some types of NHL.

Healthy B-cells help your body fight infection. But in NHL, B-cells become cancerous and form tumors. Rituxan targets B-cells in tumors. It also targets healthy B-cells. But it leaves most other types of cells alone. Rituxan may be used on its own or in combination with chemotherapy. Side effects such as fever, chills, and shaking may occur with immunotherapy. If it is used along with another treatment, you may experience side effects from both.
Yes I am under clinincal trial study it has not been approved for ms. 
Thanks for the info,wonder why my Dr. a *neurologist keeps refering to it as chemo.*


----------



## rockhound76

Artifishual....
It's just semantics, the chemo thing. A lot of times, any drug prescribed for cancer treatment is called "chemo". 

My wife is on herceptin and letrozole for breast cancer. Her doc's calls them "chemo", but they're not. One blocks a receptor (HER/Neu) and the other suppresses the production of estrogen. 

My son is still on femara. He takes it to help him grow (long story, but boys start producing estrogen just before puberty to tell their bones to harden up). Our pharmacist calls it "chemo".

Best of luck with the rituximab. I did some more reading and it looks like it's pretty effective on holding back the flare-ups.


----------



## Dcrawford

*Rituxan*

Hey thanks for the info.Sorry to hear about the misses and you small child.
I know first hand about children that is allways a deap wound. My little boy who is 41/2 years now was born with Craniosynostosis (premature fusion of the skull) he had surgery at seven mths old.To look at him now he is perfect, but will have to go thru it again at seven yrs to remove 40 something pins in his head. God bless and I hope everything gets better.
BTW you can see him on a thread I started in the general fishing forum (i think) its called " Fishing buddy test picture"


----------



## Dcrawford

Well had my third treatment, feeling ok. Dr did discontinue my steroid treatments (Solu medral) thank the good Lord for that. That stuff makes me crazy. One morer Rituxan treatment and i'm finished for 8 months. Thanks Artifishual


----------



## Mrs Backlasher

Praise the Lord! I'm so glad to read that good report. God is good, and I pray he'll continue to bless your treatments/recovery program. ~ Mrs. B


----------



## Livininlogs

Artifishual said:


> One morer Rituxan treatment and i'm finished for 8 months. Thanks Artifishual


Hows it going Artifishual you doing ok?


----------



## Dcrawford

LL so far no major improvement DR. said it may take awhile so I'm praying and keeping my figers crossed. Hate to hear about your psa scores .I'll be praying everything comes out allright. Thanks Artifishual


----------

